# Anal glands & salmon oil???



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I noticed Dahlia has been scooting her behind lately.
Im wondering if the salmon oil I have put her on
is softening her stools so her glands arent getting squeezed
naturally.Or is it possible the salmon oil is increasing her
anal gland oil because its oily??
I gave her a small amount of shredded cheese tonite to
firm up her stools to see if that helps a bit.
There is no redness or hotness to the feel there.
But they are a tiny bit swollen or irritated.Any ideas??


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Salmon oil has the same effect on Roo. It always makes her anal glands act up. Very frustrating so I stopped giving it to her.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for that info.
Did stopping the salmon oil stop the scooting/problem?
what do you give now? Coconut oil?
Do you think it would do the same thing??


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine don't have this problem. Coconut oil doesn't have tge same properties as coconut but coconut is very good! Could you add sardines to her diet instead of the salmon oil?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Thanks for that info.
> Did stopping the salmon oil stop the scooting/problem?
> what do you give now? Coconut oil?
> Do you think it would do the same thing??


When I stopped giving it, she stopped the scooting, yes. Sometimes she didn't even scoot, just got that awful fishy smell, ick. I'm certain it's the salmon oil because every time I've tried giving it again, they act up. I'm not sure if coconut oil would have the same effect? I've been leery to try Roo on another oil due to the anal gland issue. :\


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

have you had her anal glands expressed? Minnie has the scooting problem sometimes. i give her alittle canned pumpkin to help


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow she s going off this stuff now!!
Its probably good for her joints
but is creating another health issue!!
Funny no one else mentioned this to
me when promoting it.
No she has never had her glands expressed.
She never showed a problem till now since
I added salmon oil to her diet.

** I just examined her and its just her
right anal gland thats swollen.I may have
the vet express them once and see if she
does ok off the salmon oil.****


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you give salmon oil every day? I only give it a couple times a week. I haven't noticed that it makes Brody's stools softer. I usually just poke a hole in a human fish oil capsule and squirt it in his mouth. Sometimes twice a week, sometimes once a week. Whenever I remember. But I don't give it every day.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never heard of this either. We do add salmon oil but also only a couple times a week. Sorry her little tush is sore...hopefully expressing it & reducing the salmon oil will stop the problem!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

No I dont give it every day but 2-3 times
a week over RAW meat.I may switch to a lighter
oil like coconut but my question is does it have
the same benefits for LP knees?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if it specifically helps LP but after a search I did find using coconut oil as a supplement does help skin, coat AND joints. So I'm guessing it must have a similar benefit as the salmon oil.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh & just make sure it's natural/extra virgin coconut oil.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Hmmm, never had that problem, I give Salmon Oil every day. Anal glands problems are usually caused by not enough fiber in the diet. You could give green beans a few times a week or when you give salmon oil that should help.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll be curious if coconut oil has the same effect, Rhonda. Let us know how it goes. Good luck with it. 



cprcheetah said:


> Hmmm, never had that problem, I give Salmon Oil every day. Anal glands problems are usually caused by not enough fiber in the diet.


I think for Roo it just bothers her for whatever reason. Maybe it softens her stool, I'm not sure? All I know is when I don't use it, months pass and she has no issues at all. Then when I add it, sometimes even just one time, her anal glands act up and smell fishy, if I keep using it, she starts scooting and needs them expressed. So I know it's the salmon oil.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*A great food and lots of fiber*

Thanks everyone for your input.
Dahlia gets a great kibble that firms her stools-raw meats
2-3 times a week-ground egg shells-and lots of veggie fiber
IE: raw carrots or celery.I know its the salmon oil bothering
her glands.I hear once you start expressing their anal glands 
it weakens the muscles there and they will eventually need it
done permanently if you keep doing it.Im hoping taking her off
the oil and having her glands expressed once and then a high 
fiber diet afterwards will do the trick.


----------

